# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Noções Básicas de Química - Chemical of the Week

## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Encontrei este link na web, feito pelo Prof. Shakhashiri contém noções básicas de diversos elementos que intervêm nas reacções químicas que se processam nos nossos aquários.

Espero que seja útil!  :SbSourire:  

http://scifun.chem.wisc.edu/chemweek/chemweek.html

----------

